
Google Employees Are Fighting with Executives Over Pay - LogicRiver
https://www.wired.com/story/google-employees-report-declining-confidence-leaders/
======
throwaway98121
Not knowing anything about this other than what’s in the article, I’m a bit
skeptical of how big of an issue there really is inside google and how much of
this is just the media blowing something they heard out of proportion. Would
love to hear someone who works there share their thoughts.

Source: I’m a senior engineer at another large tech company that’s had media
articles posted about employee/management disagreements that were blown up
several orders of magnitude.

~~~
mehrdada
Cost cutting at Google is definitely a real thing and people who’ve been there
have been feeling the downward slope for a while now (on a relative basis to
Google itself in the past, and doesn’t say much about Google relative to the
market), so it’s natural that some people are unhappier and some have left and
will leave for various reasons including compensation. However, what’s media
reporting here is the result of annual employee survey and the answer to a
question along the lines of I’m happy with my comp at Google, which may or may
not be a reliable predictor for actual attrition due to comp.

That said it’s amazing that the CEO pay at Google LLC is so high. He’s paid
higher than say, Tim Cook, who runs a real public company with significant
operations that need to run on time that require management and operation
skills, not merely a LLC subsidiary whose operations are nowhere close to
Apple. It’s not clear that the company gets enough bang for the buck.

~~~
JJMcJ
Google is the jewel in the crown for Alphabet, the only real source of profit
in the whole operation. Whether that justifies his salary is another issue.

~~~
mehrdada
The point is Google LLC CEO is much more isolated from accountability to
public shareholders of Alphabet Inc. than CEOs of public companies.

~~~
ariwilson
Bullshit. Who's been on the investor calls for the last few years? Sundar.
It's not just that - Sundar is the public face of Alphabet (as it should be
when Google revenues are 99.5% of Alphabet revenues).

------
gaius
_the suggestion to reduce the number of people promoted by 2 percent—which
meant that some qualified people_

Wasn’t it from 10% to 8%? That 2% is misleading there, it makes it look far
less significant than it was.

 _Google’s human-resources department presents potential ways to cut the
company’s $20 billion compensation budget_

I guarantee there are cost savings to be had in the HR department, but I bet
there was no slide on that

~~~
JJMcJ
Remember when Facebook busted the wage fixing cartel fueled by Steve Jobs
tantrums.

Somehow Google had enough money to give the entire engineering staff a 10%
raise. I'm sure they'd like to bring that back.

